# Mac OS X 10.4.10 upgrade to 10.5



## Mattie1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just wondering if i can upgrade to OS X 10.5 from 10.4.10


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes you can.

Boot from your OS X install disc, follow instructions, hit option before install, and select upgrade ( it should be selected by default)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 24, 2009)

To be more specific: Boot from the Mac OS X 10.5 install disc, and then upgrade...
(The black discs = retail set, not CPU specific 10.5 discs)


----------



## fryke (Jul 24, 2009)

Or look at this other new thread that talks about the very same thing: http://macosx.com/forums/mac-os-x-system-mac-software/309262-upgrading-10-5-6-10-4-11-a.html


----------

